# Mastschweine oder noch Fische?



## Thomas9904 (9. November 2015)

Bevor einer was in den falschen Hals kriegt:
*Ich habe weder was gegen Karpfenangler, Paylakes, Rekorde, Fotos etc....*

Aber weil man ja immer wieder Fangfotos, auch von "Rekord"karpfen, zu sehen bekommt, bei denen man sich echt fragt, ob diese "rundgefressenen Mast- bzw. Hängebauchschweine" noch schöne Fische sind?

Fiel mir vor allem auf, als ich von einer kroatischen Seite immer wieder schöne Fangmeldungen von Karpfen sah, welche (für mich!!) absolut wirklich hübsche Fische sind - natürlich weit weg von Rekordgewichten.

Da die eher nach Wildkarpfen aussehen, alles schlanke, langgestreckte Fische, voll beschuppt, und teilweise tolle Farben.

Schönheit liegt nun bekanntlich auch im Auge des Betrachters.

Und wer möglichst schwere Fische fangen will, der wird die "Dicken" ja auch schön finden...

Und ich selber bringe ja auch mehr Gewicht und Umfang auf ein Bild als ein durchtrainierter Sportler..


Dennoch will ich mal so die allgemeine Frage hier in den Raum werfen zu den Karpfenanglern:
Ist euch persönlich das (Fang)Gewicht am wichtigsten? 

Oder gehts mehr um Fang, Fangumstände, Herausforderung an einem Gewässer etc.?

So, dass ein "hübscher, schlanker Schuppi/Wildkarpfen" das gleiche Lächeln aufs Gesicht zaubert beim Fang, wie ein "dicker Rekordler"?




PS:
Mir gehts auch weder um Naturschutz, Ethik, Moral, Abqualifizierung und all den Dreck, mich interessiert schicht eure persönliche Einstellung dazu, wie viel da eher wie ich ticken und wie viele eher am Gewicht orientiert sind - OHNE JEDE WERTUNG!!...


----------



## Dodez (9. November 2015)

*AW: Mastschweine oder noch Fische?*

Hallo Thomas, natürlich geht es bei dem Modernen Karpfenangeln immer um größer, schwerer, schöner! Und durch die Bilder der Angler wird der Druck der auf die anderen Angler einen eben so großen Fisch oder größeren Fisch zu fangen natürlich enorm. Das liegt daran dass zumeist nur die dicken abgelichtet werden.. Die anderen werden vielleicht erwähnt aber das wars dann auch..
Mir persönlich ist jeder fang herzlich willkommen die kleinen und großen ich freue mich hauptsächlich über den Drill des Fisches und den Nervenkitzel wann es denn endlich piept.. Pure sucht  ich hoffe das es bei anderen auch so ist und das es nicht um das Dickfüttern geht!


Wer Rechtschreibfehler findet kann sich ein Eis kaufen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. November 2015)

*AW: Mastschweine oder noch Fische?*

Nochmal:
Ich finde es überhaupt nicht schlimm, wenns jemand nur ums Gewicht geht!!


Mich interessiert nur jeweils eure persönliche Einstellung...

Danke für Deine Statement..


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (9. November 2015)

*AW: Mastschweine oder noch Fische?*

Das ist meiner Meinung nach Ansichtssache ein schöner langgestreckter Wildkarpfen aus dem Rhein ist für mich mehr wert und wesentlich hübscher als ein Rekordfisch aus meinem Vereinssee. Aber es macht beides Spass, denn um beide zu fangen muss ich angeln. Das ist was für mich zählt, aber jeder hat dazu seine Meinung und das ist auch gut so. Ich fahre auch einmal im Jahr an einen Paylake um dort fische zufangen, aber versuche mein Glück auch hier zulande am Rhein und verschiedenen Seen. Auf alle fische bin ich grundsätzlich Stolz die ich gefangen habe. Auf den einen mehr auf den anderen weniger.
Grüsse


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. November 2015)

*AW: Mastschweine oder noch Fische?*

So mal zum Vergleich, was ich meine:











Den ersten finde ich persönlich toll vom Aussehen her - den zweiten eher mittelprächtig (auch wenn der eher meine Wampe hat und ich selber eh der Schönste bin  ;-))...


----------



## blassauge (9. November 2015)

*AW: Mastschweine oder noch Fische?*

Ich bin kein Karpfenprofi, beangele Karpfen auch nicht gezielt. Aber ist das nicht von der Natur (bzw. Zucht) so gegeben, dass der Wildkarpfen und der Schuppenkarpfen von sich aus eine schlankere Form haben als der Spiegelkarpfen? Demnach ist das doch wie der Vergleich zwischen Äpfel und Birnen. Welche Frucht ist schöner, welcher Fisch der hübschere?...Das kann man doch so gar nicht sagen.


----------



## oldhesse (9. November 2015)

*AW: Mastschweine oder noch Fische?*

Ist das überhaupt noch gesund für den Fisch? Erinnert mich ein wenig an zu gut gefütterte Dackel, einfach ungesund im Anblick wenn die Plautze bis zum Boden durchhängt. Vielleicht kenn ich mich aber auch einfach nicht aus mit dem Wachstum der Fische und die müssen so aussehen bei guter Ernährung und Alter? Auf den ersten Blick aber wirklich fies und fett


----------



## captn-ahab (9. November 2015)

*AW: Mastschweine oder noch Fische?*

Für mich ganz klar subjektiv die Nr 1. Ich finde aber Spiegler ohnehin weniger ansehnlich als Schuppis.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. November 2015)

*AW: Mastschweine oder noch Fische?*



blassauge schrieb:


> Welche Frucht ist schöner, welcher Fisch der hübschere?...Das kann man doch so gar nicht sagen.



Klar kann man - Du suchst doch auch keine hässliche Frau aus ;-)))

Und selbst wenn sie (objektiv oder für viele) hässlich wäre, kann sie für Dich immer noch Miss World sein..

Der eine so, der andere anders ...


----------



## angler1996 (9. November 2015)

*AW: Mastschweine oder noch Fische?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Klar kann man - Du suchst doch auch keine hässliche Frau aus ;-)))
> 
> Und selbst wenn sie (objektiv oder für viele) hässlich wäre, kann sie für Dich immer noch Miss World sein..
> 
> Der eine so, der andere anders ...



ja eben, Du hast Deine Frage perfekt beantwortet,
setzten 1 , weitermachen:m#h


----------



## Andal (9. November 2015)

*AW: Mastschweine oder noch Fische?*

Sag mir einen Angler, der ganz ehrlich nur wegen der Schönheit der Fische angeln geht und der ganz ehrlich auf das Gewicht seiner Karpfen keinen Wert legt. Ich sage dir, dass es diesen Angler nicht gibt und wenn er dir so etwas erzählt, dann lügt er dich an.

Ein Spiegelkarpfen wird in Sachen Wampe immer ein etwas weniger günstiges Bild abgeben, als ein Schuppenkarpfen. Und selbt da ist es unfair, einen Fisch aus einem Weiher mit einem aus einem Fluß zu vergleichen. Ein körperlich heftig geforderter Waldarbeiter kommt figürlich auch anders daher, als der sauerstoffarme Buchhalter.

Ganz abgesehen davon. Glaubt hier irgendjemand, dass sich ein User hinstellt und sagt: "Mir kommt es ausschließlich auf Gewicht an, wie das zu Stande kommt, ist mir völlig egal. Echtes Karpfenfischen geht erst bei soundso viel Kilos los!"

Trotzdem geht jeder von uns, wenigstens unterbewußt, los um genau heute das ultimative Dickschiff anzulanden. Und wenn das am Ende klappt, ist es jedem Karpfenangler garantiert sowas von wurscht, ob der 50 Pfünder nun eine Wampe hat, oder mit Gardemaßen aufwarten kann. Da zählen nur die Pfunde und sonst gar nichts! #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. November 2015)

*AW: Mastschweine oder noch Fische?*



angler1996 schrieb:


> ja eben, Du hast Deine Frage perfekt beantwortet,
> setzten 1 , weitermachen:m#h


Und mich interessiert eben eure persönliche Meinung dazu und wie sich das aufsplittet..


----------



## hirschkaefer (9. November 2015)

*AW: Mastschweine oder noch Fische?*

Ich fange Fische um sie zu essen. Kann man das bei dem zweiten überhaupt noch??? Kann mir gut vorstellen, dass die bei den täglich-2-Kilo-Boilie-Anfütterern irgendwann so aussehen. Wenn die Karpfen einen auf Schmerzensgeld verklagen könnten.... |kopfkrat Hatte dieses Jahr mal nen 60er Schuppi zufällig mit der Spinne an der Rückenflosse gehakt. Einer aus nem Flüßchen - rank und schlank. Auf alle Fälle sehr lecker....


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (9. November 2015)

*AW: Mastschweine oder noch Fische?*

Mir ging es seinerzeit eher um eine Kombination aus Umständen und/oder Seltenheitsfaktor.

Da konnte es durchaus passieren, das ein unter absolut widrigen Bedingungen erwischter 10 Pfünder  einen höheren Stellenwert besaß, als drei "Brot-und Butter" 25+ Fische am Abend unter Top Bedingungen.

Über hiesige (Fluss)schuppis mit Sumoringer Proportionen hab ich mich z.B.immer riesig gefreut,sind hier recht selten.

Ob der dann nur 15 Pfd.hatte,war mir sowas von nebensächlich..

Div. kapitale Überraschungsbeifänge hatten übr.einen eindeutig höheren  *schmierig grins*[emoji4]  Faktor als der eigentliche Zielfisch.


----------



## Riesenangler (9. November 2015)

*AW: Mastschweine oder noch Fische?*

Zitat Thomas: Du suchst dir doch auch keine hässliche Frau aus. 
Stimmt, aber manch einer ist eben auch mit einem Weiblichen Trostpreis zufrieden.|supergri
 Will sagen, ich würde mich über einen Karpfen freuen . Mal davon ab, ich beangele aber auch nicht gezielt.


----------



## Andal (9. November 2015)

*AW: Mastschweine oder noch Fische?*

Weil der Vergleich mit Frauen gezogen wurde.

Die allermeisten wirklich dicken Frauen sind verheiratet, oder wenigstens sonstwie verbandelt. Also muss, wie auch beim Karpfen, scheinbar doch eine gewisse übergreifende Vorliebe für Gewicht bestehen!?

Das ganze Thema ist nichts mehr für den Angler. Da muss der Hirnforscher und der Psychiater her!


----------



## Riesenangler (9. November 2015)

*AW: Mastschweine oder noch Fische?*

Das könnte dann in der Tat interessant werden.


----------



## Purist (9. November 2015)

*AW: Mastschweine oder noch Fische?*



Andal schrieb:


> Das ganze Thema ist nichts mehr für den Angler. Da muss der Hirnforscher und der Psychiater her!



Bin nichts von dem, trotzdem:
Man könnte sich durchaus vorstellen, dass das wie beim Fußball abläuft. Besonders Dick = Gewinn (beim Karpfen) = Testosteronladung für den Fänger, beim Fußball ist das genauso: Kein Testosteron, weil die favoritisierte Mannschaft verloren hat: Aggressivität, Frust. Warum Fette Karpfenbäuche? Weil der Karpfen nicht besonders lang werden kann, wen interessiert beim Hecht oder Zander wirklich das Gewicht?!

Bei Frauen ist das anders gelagert, da geht's um gesunden Nachwuchs, der mit einem Hungerhaken schwerer zu erreichen ist. Wirklich stark Übergewichtige haben's bei der Partnerfindung gewiss aber auch nicht leicht. Spätestens bei früher Luftnot unter Bewegung wirkt das eher als Krankheit.


----------



## pike-81 (9. November 2015)

*AW: Mastschweine oder noch Fische?*

Moinsen!
Mir persönlich mißfallen diese Hängebauchschweine ebenfalls. 
Sehen einfach in meinen Augen unnatürlich und häßlich aus. 
Auf der anderen Seite, ist doch jeder Angler irgendwie Rekordjäger. 
Gewisse Schallmauern und PersonalBests müssen geknackt werden. 
Abgesehen von der Grôße sind selbstverständlich die ganz besonderen Umstände dafür verantwortlich, daß und ein Fang in Erinnerung bleibt. 
Sei es der Karpfen an der Stipprute, die Meerforelle auf dem Kutter oder der Hecht aus dem Forellenbach. 
Meinen ersten Aal habe ich nach etlichen Versuchen schließlich zusammen mit meinem Vater gefangen. Und der war nur sehr selten mit zum Angeln. 
Diesen Fang werde ich nie vergessen, die Größe schon. 
Petri


----------



## Franz_16 (9. November 2015)

*AW: Mastschweine oder noch Fische?*



> Ist euch persönlich das (Fang)Gewicht am wichtigsten?
> 
> Oder gehts mehr um Fang, Fangumstände, Herausforderung an einem Gewässer etc.?



Ich will einen möglichst riesigen Karpfen, in einem am besten noch völlig unentdeckten wildromantischen Fluss fangen.

In Deutschland ist das mitunter wohl eher schwierig - weshalb man Kompromisse eingehen muss. 

Mir persönlich sind die Fangumstände schon sehr wichtig. Meinen ersten Karpfen deutlich über 20 Pfund habe ich mit ziemlich viel Aufwand in einem Fluss fangen können - das war einer der Fische über die ich mich am meisten gefreut habe. Weil es ein absoluter Zielfisch war. Ich wollte genau das, Karpfen größer 20 Pfd in einem Fluss. Ich konnte alles was mir beim Angeln Spaß macht, Stellen suchen, Stellen vorbereiten und dann letztlich der Ansitz - voll ausleben. Eines meiner besten Angelerlebnisse! 

Wie stark man aber doch trotz allem was man immer beteuert auf die Größe bzw. das Gewicht der Fische fixiert ist bemerkt man vor allem dann, wenn man mal ein solches Exemplar verliert. Da gibts dann keine Relativierung mehr, von wegen "Naja, war eh kein schöner Fisch" o.ä. - wenn dir kurz vorm Kescher dein PB aussteigt, merkst du wie sehr es dir eben doch um die Größe bzw. das Gewicht eines Fisches geht.


----------



## Franky (9. November 2015)

*AW: Mastschweine oder noch Fische?*

Schöne, große und schwere Fische will ja jeder von uns fangen, keine Frage. Ich bevorzuge aber eindeutig die "natürlich" gewachsenen statt der "künstlich" (durch Boilies/Pellets etc). fettgefressenen.
Jeder halt so, wie er mag.


----------



## Cormoraner (9. November 2015)

*AW: Mastschweine oder noch Fische?*

Zum Drillen, vom Spaßfaktor her die Dicken - klar! Wäre gelogen würde jemand was anderes behaupten.

Schöner fürs Auge sind natürlich die langgezogenen Wildkarpfen bzw Schuppis.


----------



## Andal (9. November 2015)

*AW: Mastschweine oder noch Fische?*

Man sollte aber bitte auch nicht zu sehr auf das populistische Pferd vom durch Boilies fettgefütterten Karpfen springen. Fische mit 50 Pfund und mehr gab es auch vor Boilie Geburt. Allerdings erschienen die extrem selten in den Fanglisten der Angler, weil einfach die Angeltechnik nicht für solche Fische ausreichte. Berufsfischer hatten sie trotzdem in den Netzen und diese Fische wurden auch mit natürlicher Nahrung so fett.

Heute gehen wir ganz anders an solche Tiere heran und darum tauchen sie auch öfter auf. Man kann das in etwa mit dem Zander vergleichen. Der galt auch mit Kunstködern als nahezu unfangbar. Bis Mister Twister auftauchte. Der hatte auf den Zander die gleiche Auswirkung, wie der Boilie auf den Karpfen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. November 2015)

*AW: Mastschweine oder noch Fische?*



Cormoraner schrieb:


> Zum Drillen, vom Spaßfaktor her die Dicken - klar! Wäre gelogen würde jemand was anderes behaupten.
> 
> Schöner fürs Auge sind natürlich die langgezogenen Wildkarpfen bzw Schuppis.


Haben die beschuppten Muskelpakete (Thema Drill) nicht mehr Power als die Dicken (ernsthafte Frage, bin nicht Ü20Kilo-erfahren)...?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (9. November 2015)

*AW: Mastschweine oder noch Fische?*



Cormoraner schrieb:


> Zum Drillen, vom Spaßfaktor her die Dicken - klar! Wäre gelogen würde jemand was anderes behaupten.
> 
> Schöner fürs Auge sind natürlich die langgezogenen Wildkarpfen bzw Schuppis.



Würde ich z. B. nicht sagen  Der Spaßfaktor hängt sehr stark mit dem Gerät zusammen. Wenn ich einen 50cm+ mit einer 3lbs Rute drille ist das was anderes als wenn ich ihn mit einer leichten Bolo drille....das macht wirklich Spaß, auch wenns kein besonders großer Fisch ist. 

"Natürliche" Karpfen finde ich auch viel schöner.


----------



## jkc (9. November 2015)

*AW: Mastschweine oder noch Fische?*



Cormoraner schrieb:


> Zum Drillen, vom Spaßfaktor her die Dicken - klar! Wäre gelogen würde jemand was anderes behaupten.
> 
> Schöner fürs Auge sind natürlich die langgezogenen Wildkarpfen bzw Schuppis.





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Haben die beschuppten Muskelpakete (Thema Drill) nicht mehr Power als die Dicken (ernsthafte Frage, bin nicht Ü20Kilo-erfahren)...?



Hi, genau das wollte ich auch einbringen, schwer heißt beim Karpfen noch lange nicht Kampfstark, ganz im Gegenteil, viele der größeren (fetten) Fische haben relativ wenig Power. 
Vom Körperbau mag ich die relativ langen Schuppis ohne Bauch, nicht aber die Wildform, denen fehlt mir das imposante Volumen, auch wenn diese Fische im Drill oft noch mal ne Schüppe drauf legen.
 Ich finde es beindruckend, wenn die Fische nen breites Kreuz haben. Dazu finden ich das es unheimlich schöne Schuppenbilder bei den Spieglern gibt.
Was aber fange ich am liebsten? ALLES :m
Gerade der Abwechslungsreichtum und die Überraschung, machen für mich viel Reiz aus, wobei für mich auch eher der Seltenheitswert der Fische, denn das absolute Gewicht im Vordergrund steht.
Hader gerade selber damit. Ich habe die potentielle Möglichkeit ne Jahreskarte für nen Gewässer mit exklusivem Karpfenbstand zu bekommen, jedoch finde ich es wenig reizvoll, da alles drüber (Bzw. Fische namentlich) bekannt ist/sind. 
Nicht so an meinen 100-1000ha Gewässern die ich sonst befische...

Grüße JK


----------



## Revilo62 (9. November 2015)

*AW: Mastschweine oder noch Fische?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Haben die beschuppten Muskelpakete (Thema Drill) nicht mehr Power als die Dicken (ernsthafte Frage, bin nicht Ü20Kilo-erfahren)...?



100%ig, wenn man den Drill mal genau beobachtet, merkt man deutliche Unterschiede, die Fluchten sind deutlich energischer
ausdauernder und finden praktisch in der gesamten Wassersäule statt. Ist sicher auch sehr Gewässerabhängig,im Fluss noch ganz anders als im See.
Meine Beobachtungen habe ich in beiden Gewässertypen gemacht, Große alte Spiegelkarpfen lassen hier sicher ihre Masse spielen, bewegen sich in der Regel deutlich ruhiger, drehen Kreise oder schwimmen von links nach rechs.
An einem Mecklenburger See hatte ich mal das Vergnügen, des Nachtens mit dem Boot einen Schuppi zu drillen, der Drill dauerte, für mein Gefühl,  ewig und ging komplett über die gesamte Wassersäule. Ich hatte das Gefühl, hier hängt der Fisch des Lebens ( mind. 25 kg +), letztendlich, als er im Kescher lag, war ich doch hin und her gerissen, da lag ein Fisch von 15 kg ( nicht falsch verstehen), Schuppi mit einer Schwanzflosse groß wie eine Bratpfanne, sehr lang und schlank. Während dieser Session habe ich noch weitere Fische ( Spiegler) mit etwa gleichem Gewicht gefangen, wovon einige einen guten Drill ablieferten, es gab aber auch einen 20kg+-Fisch, da dachte ich erst, ein Brassen, wenn nicht die Masse dagegen gewirkt hätte, der hat sich rankurbeln lassen.
In Flüssen ( Spree, Havel) waren die Drills durch die Bank durch deutlich heftiger, als in Seen.
Aber Ausnahmen bestätigen auch hier die Regel.

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Justsu (9. November 2015)

*AW: Mastschweine oder noch Fische?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Haben die beschuppten Muskelpakete (Thema Drill) nicht mehr Power als die Dicken (ernsthafte Frage, bin nicht Ü20Kilo-erfahren)...?


 
Habe auch keine Erfahrung mit Ü-15kg Fischen, kann aber sagen, dass mein 14-Pfund "Wildkarpfen" vom März DEUTLICH mehr Power hatte als diverse "Fett-Schuppies" von 20-30 Pfund...

Zum eigentlichen Thema: Ich freue mich gründsätzlich über jeden Fisch und wenn irgendetwas am Fang besonders ist, dann freue ich mich auch besonders darüber. Das können das Gewicht, das Aussehen des Fisches oder die Fangumstände sein. Wenn ich meine Bestmarke damit knacken kann, dann freue ich mich auch besonders über einen "Fettfisch", anders herum freue ich mich auch  besonders über einen besonders schönen Fisch.

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Revilo62 (9. November 2015)

*AW: Mastschweine oder noch Fische?*

Vielleicht noch als Nachtrag:
mich reizen schon lange nicht mehr die hohen Stückgewichte oder der xxxx.te Fang des selben Karpfens, den schon andere vor mir gefangen habe.
Mich reizen mehr die Gewässer, die von den meisten abgeschrieben sind, die müssen aber schon eine Größe von mind. 50 ha haben, wenns geht nicht so überrannt und möglichst als Naturseen oder Flußstrecke daher kommen.
Paylakes, ehrlich, habe ich eine einzige Erfahrung in Frankreich gemacht, muss ich nicht mehr, brauch ich nicht.
Was ich da mit "Karpfenanglern" erlebt habe, dazu den Zustand der Fischmäuler, mein Bedarf ist gedeckt.
Ich bins zufrieden, wie ich jetzt angle, den Wettbewerb sollen andere austragen.
Leider ist die ursprüngliche Wildform in unseren Gewässern kaum noch zu fangen, meist handelt es sich eh um Besatz, wenn auch teilweise sehr alt.

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Saarhunter (9. November 2015)

*AW: Mastschweine oder noch Fische?*

Mahlzeit,

also wirklich auf Gewichte schau ich selten aber natürlich ist es im Hinterkopf schon die ewige Jagd nach dem größten Fisch im Wasser, sei es Angler die sich auf Hecht oder Zander spezialisieren oder der Fliegenfischer der im kleinen Bach nach der einen Ausnahmeforelle hinterherjagt.

Ich denke auch das diese Ausnahmefische auch wirklich solche sind, das hat denke ich wenig mit dem Futter zutun (also schon) aber ein anderer Fisch der evtl. genauso lange in dem Gewässer seine Bahnen schwimmt wird dieses Gewicht niemals erreichen. Diese Ausnahmefische sind Mastschweine....ja, das sind Fische die bereits bei der Zucht enorm an Masse zulegen und rausstechen. Früher war das egal, kamen einfach bei die anderen hinzu und dann mit der Masse in einen See. Dort waren und sind diese Fische immer schon größer und schwerer geblieben. Mit dem Karpfenangler kam dann natürlich auch hochwertiges Futter in großen Mengen in das Gewässer. Und diese Fische fressen dann auch wie ein Mastschwein den Platz leer.

Heute werden die Fische bereits in der Zucht aussortiert und eben auch als solche Ausnahmefische verkauft. 

Im Grundegenommen Angel ich auf Karpfen, ob das nun ein Schuppi, Spiegler oder Graser am Ende ist....nunja mir egal. Schön finde ich die Graser weil die wirklich wahre Maschinen im Drill sind (ob groß oder klein). Aber ich versuche mit meiner Art zu Fischen natürlich auch etwas zu bezwecken und das ist die großen zu Fangen. Wenig Futter, viel Location, langes warten aber landet dann am ende einer der größeren Fische im Netz oder am besten noch einer der alten Fische des Bestandes, dann ist meine Taktik aufgegangen. Ich jage keine Trophäen, ich will einfach nur meine Art zu Angeln perfektionieren.


----------



## Purist (9. November 2015)

*AW: Mastschweine oder noch Fische?*



Andal schrieb:


> Fische mit 50 Pfund und mehr gab es auch vor Boilie Geburt. Allerdings erschienen die extrem selten in den Fanglisten der Angler, weil einfach die Angeltechnik nicht für solche Fische ausreichte.



Karpfenangler fütterten auch früher schon kräftig an, das Gerät wird wohl auch ausgereicht haben. Die Angeltechnik? Leichtes Posenfischen bis Schweres Grundangeln- im Prinzip völlig ausreichend. Ich denke schon, dass durch die Boilieanfütterung und die gestiegene Zahl der Karpfenangler und hauptsächlich C&R die Gewichte derart nach oben gegangen sind. Früher nahm jeder Friedfischangler gerne einen Karpfen mit, die konnten dadurch kaum 50 Pfund erreichen, weil sie spätestens mit 15/20 Pfund entnommen wurden. 



Andal schrieb:


> Man kann das in etwa mit dem Zander vergleichen. Der galt auch mit Kunstködern als nahezu unfangbar. Bis Mister Twister auftauchte. Der hatte auf den Zander die gleiche Auswirkung, wie der Boilie auf den Karpfen.



Dem Zander konntest du auch früher schon gezielt mit Spinner, Blinker und Wobbler nachstellen- was auch heute noch immer bestens funktioniert. Viele mag jedoch die minimal größere Hängergefahr abgeschreckt haben, in Grundnähe mit solchen Ködern den Zandern nachzustellen. 
Was der Boilie heute ist, waren beim Karpfen früher Kartoffel und Teigklöße in Hühnereigröße- funktionierte auch, nur nicht auf große Distanz. Genau das war für Boilies entscheidend: Ein Köder den man weit werfen kann, der aber auch lange im Wasser hält, ohne zu zerfallen oder doch von Kleinfischen zerlegt zu werden. Selbst das Problem des Anhiebs- bei Kartoffeln und Teig nicht unwichtig, wenn der Haken drinsteckt- wurde durch das Haar und die Selbsthakmethode elemeniert. 

Boilies machten es, wie der Gummifisch/Twister beim Zander, für die Mehrheit der Angler einfach bequemer. Ein Muss sind sie jedoch bis heute nicht.


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (9. November 2015)

*AW: Mastschweine oder noch Fische?*



Cormoraner schrieb:


> Zum Drillen, vom Spaßfaktor her die Dicken - klar! Wäre gelogen würde jemand was anderes behaupten.
> Schöner fürs Auge sind natürlich die langgezogenen Wildkarpfen bzw Schuppis.



Also vom Drillverhalten und damit "Spassfaktor" ist ein schlanker, muskulöser Wildkarpfen eine viel interessantere "Nummer" als ein gleich langes "Mast-Schwein". Ich habe mal am Neckar innerhalb von 40 min jeweils einen 92er Spiegler und einen 92er Wildkarfpen verhaftet. Der erste ein "Hängebauchschweinchen" von fast 34 Pfd. der zweite ranke & schlanke 17 Pfd. Der Drill des Wildkarpfens dauerte fast doppelt so lange und forderte mich und mein Gerät wesentlich mehr als der dicke Spiegler.
Auch rein optisch finde ich eine schlanken muskulösen Karpfen schöner aber das ist eben *persönliche Geschmackssache . *
Kurios und monströs und in seiner Hässlichkeit fast wieder schön zu nennen  fand ich auch einen Spiegler von nur 62 cm, der aber ungelogen fast 14 Pfund auf die Waage brachte, das war von der Figur her regelrecht ein Basketball mit Flossen :q 

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Revilo62 (9. November 2015)

*AW: Mastschweine oder noch Fische?*

Graser sind ja nicht wirklich Karpfen, auch wenn sie zur Familie der Karpfenfische gezählt werden, tendenziell sind sie eher den Weißfischen zuzuordnen.
Sie haben mit den bei uns üblicherweise vorkommenden Karpfenarten nichts gemein, sie sind ja wissenschaftlich genau, monotypisch, einzigartig in der Familie der Karpfenfische.
Dennoch, ein Drill ist "Spaßfaktor" pur, die Fischgewichte schon gewaltig, aber sie sind bei weitem nicht so robust.
In der regel sind sie zwar sehr lang, aber eben auch sehr schlank, praktisch Muskelmasse pur.
Mittlerweile scheinen sie sich auch bei uns zu reproduzieren, was zahlreiche Fänge kleiner Fische belegen. Sicher nicht überall, aber immer öfter.

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Taxidermist (9. November 2015)

*AW: Mastschweine oder noch Fische?*

Was hier alle so gerne als "Wildkarpfen" bezeichnen, sind in Wahrheit nur Wildkarpfen ähnliche Zuchtformen.
B.z.w. sind durch Anpassung an Fließgewässer, einfach schlanker geblieben.
Echte Wildkarpfen sind fast vom Planeten verschwunden und gibt es nur noch irgendwo im hintersten Asien!

Jürgen


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (9. November 2015)

*AW: Mastschweine oder noch Fische?*



Revilo62 schrieb:


> Graser sind ja nicht wirklich Karpfen, auch wenn sie zur Familie der Karpfenfische gezählt werden, tendenziell sind sie eher den Weißfischen zuzuordnen.


Ich hatte auch nicht von Grasern gesprochen sondern von Wild- oder von mir aus auch schlanken Schuppenkarpfen alle unter dem zoologischen Namen "Cyprinus Carpio". 
Ein "Graser" ist wieder 'ne andere Sache, das ist für mich der richtige Graskarpfen oder auch Amurkarpfen (_Ctenopharyngodon idella_), viele "vermengen" die dann auch mal gerne mit dem Silberkarpfen (_Hypophthalmichthys molitrix_) und dem Marmorkarpfen (_Hypophthalmichthys nobilis_).


Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## GeorgeB (9. November 2015)

*AW: Mastschweine oder noch Fische?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Was hier alle so gerne als "Wildkarpfen" bezeichnen, sind in Wahrheit nur Wildkarpfen ähnliche Zuchtformen.
> B.z.w. sind durch Anpassung an Fließgewässer, einfach schlanker geblieben.
> Echte Wildkarpfen sind fast vom Planeten verschwunden und gibt es nur noch irgendwo im hintersten Asien!



Wenn die Zivilisation uns schon die Wildkarpfen genommen hat, nimm _du_ uns nicht auch noch die Illusion.


----------



## Taxidermist (9. November 2015)

*AW: Mastschweine oder noch Fische?*



> Wenn die Zivilisation uns schon die Wildkarpfen genommen hat, nimm _du_ uns nicht auch noch die Illusion.



Hast ja recht und bin schon wieder raus hier!

Jürgen


----------



## Revilo62 (9. November 2015)

*AW: Mastschweine oder noch Fische?*



MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> Ich hatte auch nicht von Grasern gesprochen sondern von Wild- oder von mir aus auch schlanken Schuppenkarpfen alle unter dem zoologischen Namen "Cyprinus Carpio".
> Ein "Graser" ist wieder 'ne andere Sache, das ist für mich der richtige Graskarpfen oder auch Amurkarpfen (_Ctenopharyngodon idella_), viele "vermengen" die dann auch mal gerne mit dem Silberkarpfen (_Hypophthalmichthys molitrix_) und dem Marmorkarpfen (_Hypophthalmichthys nobilis_).
> 
> 
> ...



Sry, da hab ich was falsch gelesen oder interpretiert, nix für ungut
#q ich glaub, ich muss mich mal hinlegen

Tight lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Andal (9. November 2015)

*AW: Mastschweine oder noch Fische?*

Wenn man sich als Angler über einen Karpfen nicht mehr freuen kann, weil er dick, oder dünn, schuppig, oder nackig ist, dann ist es an der Zeit, besser zum Hallen-Halma zu wechseln!


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (9. November 2015)

*AW: Mastschweine oder noch Fische?*



Revilo62 schrieb:


> Sry, da hab ich was falsch gelesen oder interpretiert, nix für ungut
> #q ich glaub, ich muss mich mal hinlegen
> 
> Tight lines aus Berlin :vik:


Kein Problem |wavey:, dafür hatte ich ja meine Klarstellung getippt! 

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Riesenangler (9. November 2015)

*AW: Mastschweine oder noch Fische?*

Und was ist an einem guten Mastschwein verkehrt? Solange es keine Schuppen hat, auf Boilis beißt und im Wasser schwimmt.


----------



## Andal (9. November 2015)

*AW: Mastschweine oder noch Fische?*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Und was ist an einem guten Mastschwein verkehrt? Solange es keine Schuppen hat, auf Boilis beißt und im Wasser schwimmt.



Nichts, aber rein gar nichts...


----------



## Riesenangler (9. November 2015)

*AW: Mastschweine oder noch Fische?*

Da wird der Obelix in mir wach.


----------



## Angler9999 (9. November 2015)

*AW: Mastschweine oder noch Fische?*



Andal schrieb:


> Nichts, aber rein gar nichts...



besonders wenn es dabei noch so lächelt. Ich bin dabei...


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (9. November 2015)

*AW: Mastschweine oder noch Fische?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> So mal zum Vergleich, was ich meine:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




EYYYYY 

Ja da hast du recht. Schuppenkarpfen find ich auch schöner.


----------



## kreuzass (9. November 2015)

*AW: Mastschweine oder noch Fische?*

Gute Frage.

So ein "Mastschwein" habe ich noch nie gefangen.
Sicherlich würde ich mich auch darüber freuen - weniger meine Ausrüstung - bin mir jedoch sehr sicher, dass diese Freude nicht all zu lang anhält. Früher oder später würde ich mir selbst die Frage stellen, ob ich an dem Gewässer nochmal aktiv auf Karpfen fische. Eine Antwort darauf habe ich nicht, jedoch ist eine mehr als klare Tendenz da.

Vllt. habe ich deshalb auch noch keines gefangen. Kann auch gut sein.

Rein vom optischen Standpunkt aus betrachtet gefallen mir die schlankeren schon etwas mehr, als die hochrückigeren (vor allen Dingen, wenn letztere "Mastschweine" sind).


----------



## Jim-Knopf78 (9. November 2015)

*AW: Mastschweine oder noch Fische?*

Ich möchte dazu sagen, das es uns oft unnormal vorkommt wenn wir etwas sehen, was wir nicht jeden Tag so sehen. Die meisten von uns, wenn sie nicht gerade Carphunter sind, kennen fast nur die Portions Satzkarpfen.


Ich selber habe irgendwann vor Jahren mal einen Bericht gesehen von einem See, ich weiß leider nicht mehr in welchem Land er lag, in dem noch nie geangelt wurde. Da die Karpfen dort ein sehr reichhaltiges nahrungsangebot hatten, sind sie so ohne Boilies und der gleichen auf stattliche größen angewachsen


----------



## Nevisthebrave (9. November 2015)

*AW: Mastschweine oder noch Fische?*

ich versteh auch den Sinn des ganzen nicht so Recht.
Mästen, fangen, releasen, mästen…?
sehen auch schlimm aus die armen Dinger.
aber nur meine Meinung...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (9. November 2015)

*AW: Mastschweine oder noch Fische?*



Nevisthebrave schrieb:


> Mästen, fangen, releasen, mästen…?
> sehen auch schlimm aus die armen Dinger.
> aber nur meine Meinung...



Solche Gedanken hab ich eher nach einem Bummel durch die Innenstadt [emoji6]


----------



## Revilo62 (9. November 2015)

*AW: Mastschweine oder noch Fische?*

Die Fragestellung von Thomas ist doch relativ eindeutig gewesen, jetzt krieg ich aber langsam ein Problem, warum dieser Thread wieder umschlägt in, ich sags mal vorsichtig, Anfeindungen.
Nun mag ja jeder drüber denken, wie er will, aber er soll dabei nicht Folgendes vergessen:
- Solche Kaliber sind in der Regel relativ alte Fische
- es gibt klassische Zuchtformen, die eben so bullig sind und  
   an "Bindegewebsschwäche" leiden
- kurz vor der Laichzeit als auch kurz danach "leiden" 
   zumindest die Laichfische an solchem Aussehen  
- nicht in jedem Karpfentümpel wachsen die Fische so ab,
  auch wenn er stark von Karpfenanglern beackert wird 
- die veränderten Klimabedingungen bedingen auch gutes 
   Wachstum
- solche Fische gab es schon immer, nur hat früher kaum einer
   davon was gehört oder gelesen, wir befinden uns in einer
   medialen Welt und wir befinden uns auch leider in einer 
   Leistungsgesellschaft, auch in diesem Bereich und es hat 
   sich eine riesige Industrie darum entwickelt, ich warte nur
   auf den ersten Paylake für Raubfischangler, ähnlich der 
   Paylakes für Karpfen, nicht ganz einfach, da die 
   Wachstumsrate um ein vielfaches schlechter ist, sry ich 
   vergaß, den gibt es ja schon, das EBRO-Stausystem, da gab 
   es ja auch früher keine Waller, jetzt ist es das Mekka, ent-
   standen durch einen oder mehrere Angler, nach eigenem 
   Bekunden derselben
- *letztendlich sind die Fische menschengemacht !!*

Setz die gleichen Karpfenangler an ein stark unterbesetztes oder total unbekannten See, dann werdet ihr sehen was passiert, habe es selbst in McPom erlebt ( 3 Tage 1 Run, den noch verhämmert) und wir haben Top gefangen. Und das war einer der ganz großen Pro`s :q

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. November 2015)

*AW: Mastschweine oder noch Fische?*



Revilo62 schrieb:


> Die Fragestellung von Thomas ist doch relativ eindeutig gewesen, jetzt krieg ich aber langsam ein Problem, warum dieser Thread wieder umschlägt in, ich sags mal vorsichtig, Anfeindungen.


Danke..........


----------



## NedRise (9. November 2015)

*AW: Mastschweine oder noch Fische?*

Von der Ästhetik her finde ich Schuppenkarpfen schöner, die dicken gefallen mir mittlerweile aber auch ganz gut.

 In Natura finde ich immer wieder beeindruckend wie massiv diese Tiere aussehen, und sich auch anfühlen.


----------



## kalfater (9. November 2015)

*AW: Mastschweine oder noch Fische?*

Das erste Bild mit dem "Schenkenberg"-Schuppi ist für mich der Augenschmeichler; einfach wunderschön. Man kann sich kaum satt sehen. Attraktive, gesunde Fische zaubern mir eher ein Lächeln ins Gesicht, als (größere) Fische mit ungesund aussehenden, aufgeblähten Bäuchen.

Petri!


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (9. November 2015)

*AW: Mastschweine oder noch Fische?*

Also die beiden Bilder von Thomas sind ja von mir und beide Fische sind aus dem selben See. Klar sind Schuppenkarpfen schöner aber der alte dicke Spiegler ist auch eine Augenweide. Unser Gewässer hat eine Fütterbegrenzung und die wird auch eingehalten, aber im Prinzip eh Wurst weil seit Jahren dort kaum Leute angeln. Wir sind eine Handvoll Leute die dort Angeln und jeder weiß das die fische dort genug natürliche Nahrung haben. Deshalb ist der See nicht leicht zu befischen und man muss wissen wann die Fische ihre Fresszeiten haben und wo sie fressen. Deshalb ignoriere ich die aussagen über angebliche Mästung ganz gekonnt 

Aber hier mal ein wirklich schöner Fisch meiner Meinung nach. Gefangen natürlich in Frankreich und diesmal an einem Paylake. Trotz der größe  einer der schönsten Makellosen Fische die ich fangen durfte.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. November 2015)

*AW: Mastschweine oder noch Fische?*

Aus Deinen Fangmeldungen hier hab ich die ausgesucht, ja - die hab ich bewusst ausgesucht, weil die richtig schön illustrieren, was ich meine. 

Also den Spiegler finde ich "bemerkenswert", aber so weit zu gehen von einer Augenweide zu sprechen, würd ich dann nicht.

Für (je)den Fänger sicher ein tolles Erlebnis, die auch in Erinnerung bleibt - aber schön find ich persönlich nur eine Wampe, die meine ;-)))


----------



## Angler9999 (10. November 2015)

*AW: Mastschweine oder noch Fische?*

Ein Spiegler finde ich persönlich schöner als ein Schuppi. Jedoch wenn in den Bereich Wohlstandskarpfen geht (ich will die dicken Dinger mal so nennen), dann sind mir die Schuppis schöner.

Sehr ähnlich wie bei alten Menschen  (Wohlstandsmänner / Wohlstandsfrauen)


PS: Vielleicht machen die Spiegler einfach zu wenig Sport|rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes


----------



## Raubwels (10. November 2015)

*AW: Mastschweine oder noch Fische?*

HI,
mir gefallen die Natürlichen Karpfen auch besser alleine schon weil die dicken Karpfen bestimmt nicht so gesund sind die die normalen. Ist wie bei Menschen und anderen Tieren.

Petri
Raubwels


----------



## Justsu (10. November 2015)

*AW: Mastschweine oder noch Fische?*

Ohne das ich das wissenschaftlich belegen kann, würde ich auch mal behaupten, dass die äußere Gestalt eines Karpfen in erster Linie von seinen Genen abhängt. 

Soll heißen, einem Schuppi, der genetisch noch nah an der Wildform ist, kann man so viel Boilies vor die Nase schmeißen wie man will, der wird keine riesen Wampe entwickeln. Anders herum wir ein "hochgezüchteter" Spiegler bei einem "normalen" Nahrungsangebot trotzdem einen dicken Bauch haben, dafür dann aber vielleicht nicht ganz so schnell in der Länge/Gesamtmasse wachsen...

Die eingangs von Thomas geposteten Bilder zeigen es doch ganz deutlich: Die beiden Fische stammen aus DEMSELBEN GEWÄSSER! Also kann der Einfluss der Angler mit Ihrem Futter auf die Figur der Karpfen ja offensichtlich keinen so großen Einfluss haben! 

WENN man also über Sinn/Unsinn, Gesundheit/Ungesundheit, Schönheit/Hässlichkeit diskutieren WILL, dann muss man nicht bei den Karpfenanglern bzw. deren Füttergewohnheiten anfangen, sondern bei den Züchtern bzw. "Besetzern".

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. November 2015)

*AW: Mastschweine oder noch Fische?*

Es geht ja grade net um Sinn oder Unsinn, sondern was besser gefällt..

Dicke oder Schöne fangen ;-)


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (10. November 2015)

*AW: Mastschweine oder noch Fische?*



Raubwels schrieb:


> HI,
> mir gefallen die Natürlichen Karpfen auch besser alleine schon weil die dicken Karpfen bestimmt nicht so gesund sind die die normalen.



Natürlich im Ursprungssinn dürfte da mehr oder weniger eh keiner mehr sein.

Die Zuchtlinien waren/sind halt überwiegend auf Schnellwuchs und Fleischansatz getrimmt.Insofern müsste man die Theorie von rein Pellet-oder Boiliegemästeten Karpfen auch relativieren wenn nicht gar gleich in die Tonne hauen.

Es müssen nach meinem Verständnis nämlich erstmal genetische Vorbedingen passen,um Fische ins Fettmurmelformat zu bekommen.

Passt das nicht,dürfte Gewicht X nicht nennenswert überschritten werden,egal ob da nun 5 oder 50 kg Futter im Wasser landen.

Kräftevergleich Schuppi vs.Spiegler,inwieweit schlagen bei Schuppis eigentlich noch die Erbanlagen der echten wilden Urform durch?

Die verfügten nämlich über einen höheren Hämoglobinanteil
(hatte mal was von 20 % mehr gelesen).Und der ist ja erheblich an der Leistungsfähigkeit beteiligt.

Selbst wenn davon über zig Zuchtgenerationen nur ein minimaler Anteil übrig bleibt,würde das für einen Kräftevorteil ausreichen.Das es nur am Körperbau liegen soll,halte ich für unwahrscheinlich.

Ich hatte vor zig Jahren mal an einem NL Polder diese der Wildform wohl am ähnlichsten kommenden Exemplare gehakt.War für mich der Fisch schlechthin.

Bildschön,klein,schlank aber in Relation zur Grösse mit enormen Kräften.Sowas traut man als Zuchtliniengewohnter Angler einem knapp 50er (cm,nicht Pfund[emoji3]) nicht mal Ansatzweise zu.

Traumfisch aber in der Vordigicam Ära mit d.Film geschlampt..[emoji37] [emoji379]


----------



## Andal (10. November 2015)

*AW: Mastschweine oder noch Fische?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es geht ja grade net um Sinn oder Unsinn, sondern was besser gefällt..
> 
> Dicke oder Schöne fangen ;-)



Vermutlich bist du mit deiner Frage da an einer ganz großen Sache dran. Die vielen, vielen Karpfenangler releasen ihre Fische vermutlich gar nicht, weil sie bloß Angeln und Fangbilder wollen. Sie setzen ihre Fische nur deshalb zurück, weil sie nicht einem bestimmten Schönheitsideal entsprechen. In Zeiten von Fit & Schick kann man ja schließlich kein Dickerchen mit nach Hause bringen, oder so!


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. November 2015)

*AW: Mastschweine oder noch Fische?*

NOCH nehmen mich die Mäderls auch mit Plauze ;-))


----------



## wolfgang f. (10. November 2015)

*AW: Mastschweine oder noch Fische?*

Über Fragen der Ästhetik läßt sich (manchmal|kopfkrat?) diskutieren...
Fakt ist -> Nicht nur der Graser, auch der mit den Boilies eines Mitanglers gefüllte Spiegler hat mir einen fantastischen Drill geliefert und dass Graskarpfen keine Karpfen sind weiß ich!


----------



## Trollwut (10. November 2015)

*AW: Mastschweine oder noch Fische?*

Mir sind mittlerweile aich schlanke, sportliche Karpfen liber, weil ich sie einfach ästhetischer finde.
deswegen angel ich auch kaum noch in unserem See.
Da gibts zwar Massenweise größere Karpfen und auch eine Hand voll um die 40 Pfund rum, aber in nem Fließgewässer ist halt doch öfter mal mit nem schlanken fisch mit mehr Kraft zu rechnen.
Wobei unsere Fische doch auch im See noch verhältnismäßig schlank sind.

Schuppis find ich persönlich eigentlich schöner, n Kollege hat letztes Jahr aber ne echte Schönheit erwischt:


----------



## jkc (10. November 2015)

*AW: Mastschweine oder noch Fische?*

Hi, 

genau das ist ein Beispiel fürn tolles Schuppenbild beim Spielger sowas liebe ich. 
Schuppis sehen für mich (überspitzt formuliert) alle gleich aus.

Grüße JK


----------



## Andal (10. November 2015)

*AW: Mastschweine oder noch Fische?*

Wie schauts eigentlich mit den Lederkarpfen aus, also solchen, die per Zucht überhaupt keine Schuppen mehr tragen? Fabriziert werden sie angeblich nicht mehr, weil sie im Vergleich zu anderen Zuchtformen recht schlecht abwachsen, langsamer an Masse zulegen. Geben tut sie es, aber gefangen habe ich noch nie einen.

Wer hatte schon mal einen?


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (10. November 2015)

*AW: Mastschweine oder noch Fische?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es geht ja grade net um Sinn oder Unsinn, sondern was besser gefällt..
> 
> Dicke oder Schöne fangen ;-)


Schönheitsideale vs.Schönheit als Einzelfallentscheidung..das ist m.M.n.nämlich ein Unterschied.

Gibt ja auch unter der Gattung Homo sapiens Exemplare, deren Masse man nicht im geringsten mit gängigen Idealen in Verbindung setzt.

Und trotzdem hinterlassen davon nicht wenige einen optisch positiven Gesamteindruck.

Umgekehrt ist jede(r) mit Modelmaßen nicht zwingend hübsch.

Da entscheiden noch andere Detailfaktoren..ein satt gefärbter 30er Durchschnittsbarsch ,wird z.B.besser rüberkommen als ein 35er in blasserer Ausführung.Da verschiebt sich der Fokus einfach.

Genauso können fette Spiegler/Zeiler bei Vorhandensein best.Zeichnungen durchaus schön rüberkommen, während der unmarkantere Artgenosse mit gerade mal 2 Pfd.weniger als adipöser Alien mit Bäh Dosis wirkt.


----------



## jkc (10. November 2015)

*AW: Mastschweine oder noch Fische?*



Andal schrieb:


> Wie schauts eigentlich mit den Lederkarpfen aus...
> Wer hatte schon mal einen?



Müsste ich mal in mein Archiv, sehr schuppenfreie Spiegler waren jedenfalls schon dabei, aber ob jetzt komplett ohne Schuppen?

Grüße JK


----------



## Dennis76 (10. November 2015)

*AW: Mastschweine oder noch Fische?*

Moin moin,
ich habe schon sog. Mastschweine ( nat. außerhalb der  Laichzeit) gefangen , in gewässern in denen weder die Karpfen gfüttert  wurden noch darauf geangelt wurde.
Genauso fische ich an einem  gewässer in dem seit Jahren sehr Intensiv auf Karpfen gefüttert und  geangelt  wird, mal fängt man einen langen schlanken Fisch mal ein  Mastschwein, dass finde ich am Karpfen auch so schön, dass kein Karpfen   aussieht wie der andere , im gegensatz zu Hecht , Zander ,Rotauge und co

Ich persönlich versuche seit einiger zeit ( vergeblich ) einen schönen Zeiler zu fangen der weder besonders gross oder schwer ist. Macht mich das zum lügner, weil mir das gewicht egal ist ???

Es gibt sicherlich viele angler die den Kilos nachjagen , aber das macht man nicht dauerhaft mit

Ich meide sogar gewässer in denen sehr grosse Fiche schwimmen , weil ich dort entweder nicht in ruhe angeln kann , oder mich Zb. Autobahnlärm nerft. 3-4 Tage mitten in der natur zu verbringen , dass ist es was für mich zählt , klar freue ich mich über grosse Fische, aber das ist nicht MEINE Motivation angeln zu gehen.

Ich denke es gibt sicherlich sehr viele Karpfenangler die so oder so ähnlich handeln, nur von uns bekommt ihr nichts mit weil wir niemals 10 m von nächsten Parkplatz angeln würden.

Langsam wirds OT sorry. 

GRuß Dennis


----------



## Dennis76 (10. November 2015)

*AW: Mastschweine oder noch Fische?*

Nochmal moin,
ich habe letztes Jahr meinen ersten Leder/ Nackt Karpfen gefangen nach über 20 Jahren, war kein riese aber ich hab mich gefreut wie Bolle.

Gruß Dennis


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (10. November 2015)

*AW: Mastschweine oder noch Fische?*



Dennis76 schrieb:


> dass kein Karpfen   aussieht wie der andere , im gegensatz zu Hecht , Zander ,Rotauge und co



Sehbare Unterschiede gibts bei Zander und Hecht auch,nicht so gravierend und gewichtig wie bei Karpfen aber es gibt sie.


----------



## Dennis76 (10. November 2015)

*AW: Mastschweine oder noch Fische?*

Moinsen,
ich versuche mal ein paar bilder hochzuladen










Alles keine Riesen, aber jeder auf seine art unverwechselbar und wie ich finde sehr schön.

Gruß Dennis


----------



## jkc (10. November 2015)

*AW: Mastschweine oder noch Fische?*

Aaaalter, der letzte Fisch ist ja heftig, so noch nie gesehen, richtig geil!

Grüße JK


----------



## Dennis76 (10. November 2015)

*AW: Mastschweine oder noch Fische?*

Moinsen,
diese Fische finde ich nicht weniger schön, obwohl einige Angler sie wohl als Mastschweine bezeichnen würden





Gruß Dennis


----------



## wolfgang f. (10. November 2015)

*AW: Mastschweine oder noch Fische?*

Wie schrieb Thomas, als er den Thread eröffnete:
:m"Schönheit liegt nun bekanntlich auch im Auge des Betrachters"
Aber der Vollständigkeit wegen: Deine Einstellung gefällt mir!#6


----------



## K.ID87 (10. November 2015)

*AW: Mastschweine oder noch Fische?*

Hallo,

ich persönlich habe mehrere Aspekte, auf die ich beim Fang und bei der "Bewertung" eines Karpfens achte.

Klar freue ich mich, wenn ich meinen PB nach oben schrauben kann. Da hat Andal schon recht.

Allerdings fische ich nicht wegen des Gewichtes, sondern des Fischens Willen auf Karpfen.

Es gibt für mich hier einfach keinen anderen Süßwasserfisch, der mich im Allgemeinen so reizt wie der Karpfen. Für mich DER Boss im Teich/Fluss. Da setzt bei mir auch ehrlich was aus und rationales Denken muss der Passion weichen.

Ich schweife allerdings ab... also zurück zum Thema "Bewertung":

Ich kann nicht sagen, dass das Gewicht für mich der Hauptaspekt ist. Mein "geilster" Karpfen ist nicht mein schwerster. Ich stelle mir immer folgende Fragen (bloße Auflistung, keine Rangfolge oder Priorität)

1. Wie hat der Racker gefightet?
2. Wie viel wiegt das Vieh?
3. Beauty oder Beast?
(Ja, es gibt auch coole VIECHER, welche auch wirklich als solche zu bezeichnen sind)
4. Alter des Fisches?
(Insofern ich das ungefähr abschätzen kann...)
5. Mit welcher Strategie hab ich das Mopped überlistet?
(ich unterscheide hier zwischen Shorty, Futterkampagne, Single Hookbait / Poppi etc.)
6. In welchem Gewässer habe ich gefischt?
(Bestandsdichte, Nahrungsangebot, Befischungsdruck etc.)
7. Hat der Fisch markante Stellen, die fernab der Norm sind?
(auch sowas macht einen Fisch für mich aussergewöhnlich)

Es gibt momentan KEINEN Karpfen, den ich an die Spitze jeder Kategorie setzen kann. Demnach gibt es mehrere "Stars".

just my 2 cents...


----------



## jkc (10. November 2015)

*AW: Mastschweine oder noch Fische?*

Ich wär fürn Bilderthread: "Beautys and Beasts", wo die sehenswerten Charakterfische rein kommen, hab da auch schon zwei, drei Kandidaten.


----------



## Dennis76 (10. November 2015)

*AW: Mastschweine oder noch Fische?*

Moinsen,
@ jc gute idee, aber ich glaube was die einen als Beauty sehen halten die anderen fürn Beast. Aber mach mal nen theard auf.
Gruß Dennis


----------



## jkc (10. November 2015)

*AW: Mastschweine oder noch Fische?*



Dennis76 schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> @ jkc gute idee, aber ich glaube was die einen als Beauty sehen halten die anderen fürn Beast. Aber mach mal nen theard auf.
> Gruß Dennis



http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4432147#post4432147

bitte!


----------



## Dennis76 (11. November 2015)

*AW: Mastschweine oder noch Fische?*

Moinsen,
@ JC coole nummer ich werde mal meine Bilder durchforsten.

Gruß Dennis


----------



## ichmagmich (13. November 2015)

*AW: Mastschweine oder noch Fische?*

Hm, nun wirds schwierig für mich hier. Vermutlich werde ich gleich mit Fackeln durchs Forum gepeitscht denn mir ist es eigentlich völlig egal wie groß oder schwer ein Fisch ist. Klar, Gründlinge müssen es nun auch nicht sein aber bei Hakengröße 2 verirren die sich eher nicht an den Haken. Bei Kapitalen habe ich eher Angst um mein Gerät. xD 
Wenn es denn schon größer ist was ich da am Haken habe, dann bitte Zander oder Hecht, immerhin kann man die noch essen. Mich treibt es eher auf Fische die ich noch nie oder sehr selten gefangen habe wie Aal, Quappe, Barbe oder Döbel und natürlich Zander. Alles andere ist eher langweilig für mich. Und nun steinigt mich. HeHe


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. November 2015)

*AW: Mastschweine oder noch Fische?*

ääh - hier gehts schlicht NUR um Karpfen, hast Dich da einfach wohl im Thema verirrt..


----------

